

Our Company-Wide Process to Combat Recruiter Spam - cmuir
http://blog.underdog.io/post/87218805432/the-recruiter-blacklist-a-company-wide-process-to

======
JSeymourATL
Recruiting is broken... And now devolved into secret lists of "Who's Cool &
Who's Not".

